# contesting the adoption?



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, we are currently linked with a little boy. We dont know his name or what he looks like as he hasnt got his placement order. We we recieved the CPR yesterday (anonymised) 
We've heard from our agency today that the court date is next week and that the birth family had delayed it due to contesting his adoption. Original date was early Septemeber. 
Just wondering how many times they can contest it?

Hope it makes sense! Thanks xx


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Think every case can be different we had matching panel two weeks ago and were due to start intros yesterday but after 10 months of PO being in place BM has decided to appeal we now have an anxious wait as to see what the outcome is likely to be.

The information we have is that BF can appeal up until children are placed after that point they can only appeal once AO is applied for.

Fingers crossed all goes well and it's straight forward our case is not run of the mill because of the late stage in which BM has decided to contest we just have to keep in mind that the case is strong and the plan for adoption is the right thing for the children and hope that the judge doesn't have a lapse of judgement.

Moo x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

This is exactly what we have been going through. We were first told about lo in April with a view to placement end of June, bm has delayed at every stage and we are still waiting for po to be granted. This should be the end of October now but it's hard to keep hope just in case bm delays again. 
It's so unfair to tell family's about Los with no po in place.
Hang on in there sending big hugs x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Slightly different circumstances but my friend had an agonising wait for her little boys placement order to be granted, with it being delayed three consecutive times. In the end it was granted and matching panel and intros started the following week. I think it was a two and a half month delay, but all was well and there was no appeal at adoption order stage xxx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no! Moo and mum and dad i really hope you get to the end of this waiting soon!! 
I don't really know why it's been contested for us but hopefully will find out soon. How long does it usually take to find the result of the court date?  It's set for the 14th but I guess we won't hear straight away?! X


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure when you will hear, I always contact Los sw when I know they have been to court, our sw isn't very good at keeping us in the loop.
Fingers crossed for you x x x x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Silly question but do you know your little ones name and what they look like?! I think that is bothering me. I just want to know his name but if it gets delayed again we still have no name or face to picture xxx


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Kellogs as desperate as you maybe to see a pic or have a name trust me it would only be torture for you everytime I close my eyes I see the boys faces imagine them sat at the table eating dinner, playing in the garden etc sometimes not knowing until things are finalised is best for your own self preservation.

How old is LO is he through your LA I would say keep in contact with his SW don't want to get your hopes up but in some cases decision can be granted same say as hearing fingers crossed there are no more delays and you can get going to panel etc.

Moo X


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, he is 6 months old and is with our agency luckily. We haven't met his social worker but she's read our par and is eager to proceed with us. I think they are waiting for his court date before coming to see us though xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

We know our Los name and have a few pictures at different ages, that's why I've found the delays so hard it's amazing you can fall in love from a photo.


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

I would say keep on at your social worker and in the meantime maybe ask her if she is still continuing to family find just in case for whatever reason things drag on.  It's so easy to get swept along with a profile especially with one so young I agree you need to feel an emotional attachment and the picture and name would give you that your SW is obviously trying to protect you from potential hurt which is frustrating as hell (we have been there with previous children) but believe me the fall is great.  We had 9 IVF cycles 5 of which were chemical pregnancies and 1 mc at 10 weeks I can honestly say that the NO's we have had through the adoption process have been worse as we have seen a pic and a name and you know the child is here on this earth living and breathing.  Every profile we have enquirer about and come close with is still imprinted in my memory.

Try and keep busy I know that's hard and be as proactive as possible not sure if it's the same with your LA and courts but what I have been told with regards to our case is that once a submission to court is made it has to be heard within two weeks, that doesn't mean to say answer will be given it just means that they will make a judgement on how to proceed.

Also do some research and some courses if you have time there are a number free online courses that you can do that will strength your case future learn is a good site also here is a course for FAS on the NOFAS website even though our potential children don't appear to have been exposed to alcohol we have found that SWers have looked favourably on us because of completion of the course.

It may also be worth finding out if the wider family have been assessed for LO as birth families do use this as a delay tactic in our case both grandparents 2 aunts and an uncle have all been assessed they can come forward at the eleventh hour and postpone things.

The main thing is plan things so you have a focus weekend away nights out etc as once LO is placed all hat will go out of the window.

Moo x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Well my social worker has finally been in touch!! She's coming tomorrow to discuss the CPR. PO is due on Wednesday and the agency are very confident that it will go through but obviously there is still a chance it won't. Little ones social worker is coming to see us on the 4th November, she wanted to come earlier but my social worker can't make the date she wanted to come. So more waiting involved but hopefully we'll have a child at the end of this


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed Kelloggs, certainly a roller coaster! Looking a lot more promising though. Stay strong.


----------

